
What Does PewDiePie Believe? - notlukesky
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/10/09/magazine/PewDiePie-interview.html
======
buboard
Most people believe many things, often contradictory, and having notoriety
doesnt mean that other people should believe the same. There 's a certain
mcCarthyism in the media to put a straightjacket on everyone, perhaps in order
to know how useful they can be when propaganda is needed. It's as if somebody
is preparing a propaganda war.

------
scottlocklin
Who cares?

Policing the inner thoughts of youtube celebrities for ideological correctness
represents some kind of new low for our ruling caste. Apparently groveling and
disavowing isn't enough any more; maybe he needs to go on Oprah.

~~~
babuskov
> Policing the inner thoughts of youtube celebrities

It could be good in the long turn if they extend it to clickbait titles.
PewDiePie has a lot of such videos. It's all done to attract attention,
including this article apparently.

------
Porthos9K
He believes being an asshole is profitable, and our society keeps proving him
right. He's the hero we deserve.

If we want better celebrities, we should try being better people.

------
OrderlyTiamat
I like how the article doesn't shy away from the controversy while at the same
time both making room for peer opinion of felix and a pragmatic, if slightly
cynical interpretation of his actions.

I think this is one in small group of articles that attempts- and in my
opinion achieves- a level headed and objective analysis of pewdiepie the
phenomenon.

------
deft
He believes in making money, like most youtube stars.

------
Causality1
Trying to police what content providers believe is a one-way ticket to misery.
I refuse to put my favorite video creators, authors, musicians, actors, or
comedians under a microscope just so I can find a new person to publicly
lambast.

------
Aqueous
He believes ambiguity about what he believes gets him full-page profiles in
the NY Times magazine.

------
jules
PewDiePie a white nationalist? Don't make me laugh. Another absurd slanderous
article from a writer who is jealous of and tries to ride the coattails of the
reach of a guy with a webcam in his basement.

